# Can not re-authorize Flickr on new computer



## Gray Drake (Feb 9, 2015)

I have moved to a new computer.  The Flickr account shows up, but I have gone through the authorization process a number of times.  Clicking on the Flickr button, I get the authorization button, but this does not take me to a file in my computer.   I am considering canceling the Flickr set up, but will a 500 or 600 images in Flickr, I do not want to lose the proper handshake between LR on my computer and my existing Flickr account.  Any suggestions?

Drake


----------



## Nogo (Feb 9, 2015)

If nothing else, keep the built in Flickr app on your Lightroom active and then go ahead and get Jeffery's Flickr module.  I would not cancel the Flickr module.

I had to do that one time with the Facebook module.  My built in Facebook quit working and stayed where I could not authorize it  for about 2 or 3 months.  Why I have no idea, but when JF's works so well, it just wasn't worth the trouble to figure it out.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 9, 2015)

Nogo said:


> If nothing else, keep the built in Flickr app on your Lightroom active and then go ahead and get Jeffery's Flickr module.  I would not cancel the Flickr module.
> 
> I had to do that one time with the Facebook module.  My built in Facebook quit working and stayed where I could not authorize it  for about 2 or 3 months.  Why I have no idea, but when JF's works so well, it just wasn't worth the trouble to figure it out.



I believe my loss is the result of changing from Internet Exp to Google as my primary browser.  I hate to drop the use of the LR Flickr plug in because it works so slick.  I may drop Google as a browser and go back to IE as a trial.

If others out there have an opinion, I would like to hear your comments.

Drale


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 10, 2015)

I am assuming that you have transferred your catalog to your new computer and that, therefore, on the new computer you have a catalog showing all your Flickr images. Is this correct?

It is important to establish this before making any more suggestions because, AFIK, Lightroom Flickr publishing service on the new machine will not detect which images are already on Flickr.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

Lightroom is now working as it did on my old computer with catalogues complete.

I always published to Flickr from smart collections in LR (this smart collections are present in my new computer) for the images that are currently in Flickr.  In the past new additions to these collections were auto added when I published to Flickr from LR, existing ones did not get republished.

There may still be a problem publishing now, but I can not get this far. LR says that Flickr is not authorized and when the authorization button is clicked, I get a pop up screen asking if I would like to proceed, when I click yes, I get a blank screen.  The next window says that my Flickr account has not been opened and the others state authorization is incomplete.  There is never a handshake between LR and Flickr that allows any new publishing to occur.  I perhaps should start over, but I do not want to lose the images that are already in Flickr.

Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 11, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Lightroom is now working as it did on my old computer with catalogues complete.
> 
> ...


Do you still have Lr on your old laptop? If so, have you try de-authorising Flick on your old laptop?


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks.  This is not possible.  I transferred files to new computer, stripped data from old computer and sold it on Ebay.   I originally, has some trouble populating LR in the new computer, so some time lapsed before I realized the LR/Flickr handshake was no longer authorized. Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Thanks.  This is not possible.  I transferred files to new computer, stripped data from old computer and sold it on Ebay.   I originally, has some trouble populating LR in the new computer, so some time lapsed before I realized the LR/Flickr handshake was no longer authorized. Drake


Let me just recap to get things clear.

You have clicked on "Remove Authorisation" on the new computer. After doing that, have you closed Lightroom? Either or, what have you clicked next "Authorise" or "Change Account"? If you have clicked "Authorise" have you tried "Change Account" instead?


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 12, 2015)

what browser is your normal one? I normally use firefox, but authorized jfriedls flickr plugin with internet explorer..


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 13, 2015)

Answering questions above.  I have used Google Chrome and IR
There is no "remove authorization" button that I have seen, however, there is s remove Flickr button.  I have been advised on another forum not to do this since it will  forever remove the communication link between my LR content and my Flickr content.  i am close to this but many of my Flickr photos did not come out of LR smart collections, so I will have to manually sort thru 16,000 images if I want to re-populate Flickr totally.  

Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 13, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Answering questions above.  I have used Google Chrome and IR
> There is no "remove authorization" button that I have seen, however, there is s remove Flickr button.  I have been advised on another forum not to do this since it will  forever remove the communication link between my LR content and my Flickr content.  i am close to this but many of my Flickr photos did not come out of LR smart collections, so I will have to manually sort thru 16,000 images if I want to re-populate Flickr totally.
> 
> Drake


Could please confirm again that you are not using J Friedl's plugin?

If you are not and you right click on the Flickr publish service in Lr, the following menu should appear.






If you click on "Edit Settings..."

The following dialog should appear:





Please note the "Remove Authorisation" button there.

Could you please point me in the direction of that other forum thread? I am somehow sceptical about the statement about "removing the communication link forever", all you want to do is repoint the communication link and I see no other way of repointing it that removing authorisation and authorising the same catalog again with the same credentials but from another computer.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

I am not using Friedl's plug, a am/was using Lightrooms.

When I click on Flickr, I do get the pop up window in your snip.

The when I click on edit, the authorization button is active, the unauthorize button is inactive.

When I click on the autorize button, I get the warning window, do you really want to link.

When I click yes, I get a blank screen that does not go any farther.  It does not take me farther.

The action plan seems to be to "delete the publish service" in your earlier snip.  The warning I recieved about this is the deletion is in fact a complete deletion, requiring re-entry of all the photos that are currently in Flickr.  Essentially, starting over again from scratch.  

Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 15, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> The action plan seems to be to "delete the publish service" in your earlier snip.  The warning I recieved about this is the deletion is in fact a complete deletion, requiring re-entry of all the photos that are currently in Flickr.  Essentially, starting over again from scratch.


Drake - I cannot believe you have just that course of action, if you do the Lightroom Flickr Publish Service has a serious flaw. I'll dig around a little bit because I am going to have the same problem sooner or later.

Just one clarification, the change change account button is greyed out, is that correct?


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 16, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> Drake - I cannot believe you have just that course of action, if you do the Lightroom Flickr Publish Service has a serious flaw. I'll dig around a little bit because I am going to have the same problem sooner or later.
> 
> Just one clarification, the change change account button is greyed out, is that correct?[/QUOTE*
> You will note on the attached snip, that the only active button is "authorize", the other two are grayed out.  When I attempt to use authorize, I move to an approval screen, but when this is clicked, I go to the screen that is supposed to take me to Flickr (this screen stays blank, so the process ends).  Thanks for  your interest and time!  Drake
> ...


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 16, 2015)

When you click in authorise, do you get a message box reading "Lightroom needs your permission to upload images to Flickr" with 2 buttons "Cancel" and "Authorize"? If you do, do you get the blank page after clicking on "Authorize"?

If things are happening following that sequence, I suspect that even if you delete the service you could face the same problem when recreating it. The best way to test this is to try the following, click on the plus under Publish Services and select "Go to Lightroom Publishing Manager". In there, add a brand new Flickr publishing service, you can have more than one, and see if you can authorise it. If you cannot, deleting the current Flickr publish service would not make a difference and I suspect that something in Windows 7 is blocking the communication between Lr and your browser, it could be the windows Firewall and it could be an antivirus software. If you can, you can always migrate the collections from your current service to the new service.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 16, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> When you click in authorise, do you get a message box reading "Lightroom needs your permission to upload images to Flickr" with 2 buttons "Cancel" and "Authorize"? If you do, do you get the blank page after clicking on "Authorize?*  Yes, after I give permission, the next screen is blank.  No actions available.*
> 
> If things are happening following that sequence, I suspect that even if you delete the service you could face the same problem when recreating it. The best way to test this is to try the following, click on the plus under Publish Services and select "Go to Lightroom Publishing Manager". In there, add a brand new Flickr publishing service, you can have more than one, and see if you can authorise it. If you cannot, deleting the current Flickr publish service would not make a difference and I suspect that something in Windows 7 is blocking the communication between Lr and your browser, it could be the windows Firewall and it could be an antivirus software. If you can, you can always migrate the collections from your current service to the new service.[/QUOTES    *I have tried reducing the level of protection both my anti-virus and on windows without success.  Thanks for your time and interest. Subsequently, I turn off my anti-virus anti spam programs - no progress on authorizing Flickr via LR.  Drake
> 
> *


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 17, 2015)

When you click authorise, your browser is supposed to open a take you to Flickr. If the browser window is blank and there is no URL in the address bar, something is blocking the communication between Lr and the web browser.

Could you please post a screenshot of the blank web browser?


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is the screen shot you requested.  Thanks for your interest and time.  I will be on the road for a couple of days so do not expect a prompt response then.  
Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Drake, you can reply whenever you can.

This is not the URL I would expect and there is an old thread on the official Adobe Feedback site - please http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...oom_browser_issue_authorizing_flickr_in_lr4_1 - which sounds identical to the problem you have.

My suggestion is that if you are still on Lr 5.5 as your profile indicates, upgrade to the latest version Lr 5.7.1. It should be painless. The download for Windows is on http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5857.

If you are on 5.7.1, just try reinstalling it.

Needless to say backup your catalog and photographs before you do anything.


P.S.: I would expect Lr to take you to a flickr.com web page and not to a photoshop.com webpage.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you.  Having lunch in a coffee shop, so decided to check if there was a response.  I have 5.7.1, just did not upgrade my profile.  I will save files, delete LR and reload, when I get back home.  Thanks for our interest and time.  There is a possibility when I reloaded to the new computer (did not line since I do not have a cd for 5.7), the program is either incomplete or corrupted.  Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 19, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Thank you.  Having lunch in a coffee shop, so decided to check if there was a response.  I have 5.7.1, just did not upgrade my profile.  I will save files, delete LR and reload, when I get back home.  Thanks for our interest and time.  There is a possibility when I reloaded to the new computer (did not line since I do not have a cd for 5.7), the program is either incomplete or corrupted.  Drake


I got the feeling Lr has gotten "confused" when you migrated to the new computer; possibly because the Flickr credentials were transferred accross  but did not apply to the current computer.

The first thing I would try is to just download the installer from http://www.adobe.com/support/downloa...jsp?ftpID=5857 and run it without uninstalling anything. It might fix the problem, if it doesn't you might need to uninstall Lr and re-install again.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 23, 2015)

Issue resolved.  I uninstalled LR and reinstalled and the handshake is not properly occurring.

Thanks for the interest and help!


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 24, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Issue resolved.  I uninstalled LR and reinstalled and the handshake is not properly occurring.
> 
> Thanks for the interest and help!


You are welcomed .

P.S.: Hopefully you meant "now" and "not".


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 25, 2015)

In conclusion a reinstall of Lightroom was required.  While purchased LR 5 does not get tech support, for somereason I got to an Adobe tech and after reviewing my condition, she concluded the Flickr handshake files were not properly installed on the new computer.   This has been done and the handshake is taking place.

Thanks to all for your interest and time!!

Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 25, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> In conclusion a reinstall of Lightroom was required.  While purchased LR 5 does not get tech support, for somereason I got to an Adobe tech and after reviewing my condition, she concluded the Flickr handshake files were not properly installed on the new computer.   This has been done and the handshake is taking place.
> 
> Thanks to all for your interest and time!!
> 
> Drake


Great!! Did tech support tell you where those files are located? Did you make a note? I cannot find them.


----------

